# Oily Coat...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When we got Annie she had just finished her last treatment for Demadex and since then she has no active symptoms of it so it appears to be under control. But, her coat is so oily/greasy. I thought at first it was from her treatments, but I think now it is just her coat type. Her hair is pretty thin but is growing slowly. She can have a bath and in two days she is greasy and, unfortunately, smelly, even though she is mostly inside. Sophie's coat is cottony snow white, never smells, and even though she is groomed once a week, she could go two weeks and still be fresh and clean. 

And, while Sophie's tummy is so soft and smooth, Annie's is different, I don't want to say like leather, but it just doesn't have that soft smoothness to it, just different, kind of sticky. I'm wondering if Sophie being a mix and Annie supposedly being all Maltese has anything to do with the difference. Poor Annie, as cute as she is, looks like we just picked her up off the street yesterday no matter how often she is groomed. Any ideas on what I could do? The Angels Glow does appear to be working on her tear stains, though and thank God she never matts. They are both on NB Duck and Potato and doing well - could it be the food?

Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

have you tried Coat Handler on her? I LOVE this stuff for Caira. It works every single time I give her a bath, (every three days ugh) and never builds up. I use the clarifying shampoo then the maintanence shampoo, then conditioner. It doesn't do too much for Lucy or caddy but it works great on Caira. 

Hope you can find something that works!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> have you tried Coat Handler on her? I LOVE this stuff for Caira. It works every single time I give her a bath, (every three days ugh) and never builds up. I use the clarifying shampoo then the maintanence shampoo, then conditioner. It doesn't do too much for Lucy or caddy but it works great on Caira.
> 
> Hope you can find something that works![/B]


Thanks, Stacy. You use the clarifying and maintenance shampoos each time you bathe Caira? Then the conditioner? Do you have a recommendation on the best place to purchase? I googled it after reading your reply and found a couple of different places on-line to purchase it - one being Senproco (no local distributor) - and was wondering where you get it from. I'm also wondering if the ready to use is as good as the 15:1 and 5:1. Thanks, again.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Linda,
It doesn't matter if Annie is a mix. I agree with Stacy on the type of shampoo to use. You can get it at this site. http://grooming.petedge.com/catalog/search...ndler%20shampoo

Her skin seems thicker because of the Demadex. Some Maltese have a thinner finer silk coat. It does look oily fairly fast. I have one I tried showing with that type of coat. I had to bathe her out in the morning before the show or it would look limp and oily. My Megan can go 2 weeks before she really needs bathing. The rule of thumb when showing is bathe out once a week. 
Good luck,
Tina


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Linda,
> It doesn't matter if Annie is a mix. I agree with Stacy on the type of shampoo to use. You can get it at this site. http://grooming.petedge.com/catalog/search...ndler%20shampoo
> 
> Her skin seems thicker because of the Demadex. Some Maltese have a thinner finer silk coat. It does look oily fairly fast. I have one I tried showing with that type of coat. I had to bathe her out in the morning before the show or it would look limp and oily. My Megan can go 2 weeks before she really needs bathing. The rule of thumb when showing is bathe out once a week.
> ...


Thanks, Tina. Annie is the one who is supposed to be all Maltese - she came from a breeder (BYB) who turned her over to rescue through her friend at a no-kill shelter because of the Demadex and she couldn't breed her. She had purchased her to breed "tinies." Through my nosiness I figured out who she is, though, and rescue confirmed through a nod of the head. She still has a picture of Annie (Snow) on her website - although not posted for sale. I'm grateful that she turned her over and that we found her.

Sophie is the mix and has a snow white, if cottony, coat. 

I've ordered from Petedge and have always from satisfied. I'm going to give it a try through Petedge. Thanks so much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I love Coat Handler products. But I use dish soap as the first shampoo on an oily dog. Plain old dawn.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This product is good for oily hair. http://www.touchofmink.com/catalog.asp?v=misc they will send you a sample if you ask. It doesn't smell good going on (to strong for my taste) but after you blow dry it smells fine.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> This product is good for oily hair. http://www.touchofmink.com/catalog.asp?v=misc they will send you a sample if you ask. It doesn't smell good going on (to strong for my taste) but after you blow dry it smells fine.[/B]



Thanks for the tip. I'm going to ask for a sample. I love samples - I have a box full of samples - it's amazing what companies will send you if you just e-mail them. Coupons, too. I've gotten coupons for all kinds of full-sized free products including NB dog food. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a show coat full of candy cane. :smheat: Of course neither of my kids will admit to leaving it where caira could get it, yet she is very minty, sticky and pink right now. let's see if Coat Handler is up to the task of getting candy cane out of the coat in time for the show tomorrow :smilie_tischkante: 

But I keep telling myself better a candy cane than gum. Then I'd be really damage bound!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have a show coat full of candy cane. :smheat: Of course neither of my kids will admit to leaving it where caira could get it, yet she is very minty, sticky and pink right now. let's see if Coat Handler is up to the task of getting candy cane out of the coat in time for the show tomorrow :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> But I keep telling myself better a candy cane than gum. Then I'd be really damage bound![/B]


YIKES!, HURRY WASH, wash, WASH. 



Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I have a show coat full of candy cane. :smheat: Of course neither of my kids will admit to leaving it where caira could get it, yet she is very minty, sticky and pink right now. let's see if Coat Handler is up to the task of getting candy cane out of the coat in time for the show tomorrow :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> But I keep telling myself better a candy cane than gum. Then I'd be really damage bound![/B]


I can't even imagine dealing with that. Sounds like it's going to be a long night, but at least she smells good and minty. :blush: Prayers for you and Caira.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

A good degreaser shampoo should do the trick. I've heard great things about the Les Poochs one and plan to order some if one of my dogs have to use Otomax ear ointment for a yeast infection in their ears.

Here's the Les Poochs one. This is one you'll probably have to dilute if you get it.

Les Poochs


----------

